
Show HN: A trophy case for displaying your CryptoKitties on your site - clairestovall
https://github.com/clairestovall/CryptoKittyCase
======
marcusmolchany
Awesome! I think the idea of showcasing these collectible tokens is great.
Would love to see a React port of this, let me know if you're working/ need
help on it!

~~~
clairestovall
thanks! I'm working on it.

~~~
clairestovall
Here you go:
[https://www.npmjs.com/package/cryptocase](https://www.npmjs.com/package/cryptocase)

